# Just a quickie



## Graham Orm (27 Oct 2014)

Saw this and thought of you.


----------



## PeteG (30 Oct 2014)

Good idea Graham  The first thing I made with the bandsaw was a tape holder as I could never remember which drawer I put then in  .


----------



## Peter Sefton (30 Oct 2014)

Great idea Grayorm, I made a holder for my paper veneer tape using an old hack saw blade for a cutter which works well.


----------



## Graham Orm (30 Oct 2014)




----------

